# $3.99 DVDs at Circuit City



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I picked up a bunch of movies yesterday at CC. Here's the list of what's on sale. I'm thinking about going back for more.

The prices are for in store only. No online sales.

*The following are $3.99 each*
Saw II
Dirty Dancing Ultimate Edition
Harlem Nights
Primal Fear
High Crimes
Phonebooth
Stuck on You
The Forgotten
Saint
Wayne's World
GoodBurger
Order
Sniper3
National Lapoon Van Wilder
Contract Killer
Cruel Intentions
The Devils Rejects
Congo
Punisher
Open Water
The Banger Sisters
Man of the House
Stallone First Blood
Young Guns
Beverly Hills Cops
King
A Knight's Tale
Mr. Deedes
Jurassic Park
Bad Boys
Crash
Rundown
Friday Night Lights
Spiderman
Carlito's Way
xXx - Van Diesel
The One
S.W.A.T.
You Got Served
The Professional
Trading Places
Once Upon A time in Mexico
Double Jeopardy
Riddick
Don't Say a Word
Enemy at the Gates
Ali
Ultimate Avengers
Black Hawk Down

*The following are $6.99 Each*
Rebound
The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Raising Arizona
Beauty Shop
Elektra
Dorm Daze
Gold Diggers
Shallow Hal
Speed
Taxi
Super Tropers
Redemption
Ong Bak Warrior
Dances with Wolves
Willow
Young Frankenstein
Sideways
Dirty Work
Just Married
The Magnificent Seven
Woman Loosed
Brown Sugar
Terminator
Breakin'
Big Moma's House
Man on Fire
master of Commander
Fever Pitch
Unfaithful
Club Dread


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm gonna move this to the Movies forum for DVDs.

Those are some good choices to build up a collection.


----------

